# Unaccompanied cello music



## itchyrain

Hi, new member to the boards here!

Apologies if this has been asked before, but I'm on the hunt for some new unnacompanied cello pieces, as the Bach suites, whilst fun, are getting a bit tired now! There seems to be loads of pieces written about out there on the internet, and I will try some of those, but I figured asking a group of classical music lovers would be a good idea too 

I'm looking for some more modern pieces ideally, but I'm pretty much open to anything, as long as it's nice and melodic (some of the more discordant stuff is a bit much for me!) the more gorgeous the better, round about grades 6-8 standard. I like some of the more minimalistic pieces by composers like Part or Einaudi. Anything you could reccomend would be great


----------



## symphonicrevolution

One of my favorite relatively newer works for unaccompanied cello is a piece called "Julie-O" by Mark Summer. Here's a link to a good Youtube video. I've never played it, but I've seen a few performances and, while it employs some interesting techniques (left hand pizz etc) it seems pretty melodically straightforward. I think it's a really fun piece.

Britten also wrote some really nice cello suites, but I don't know if those would appeal to you as much, since they're not as typically "melodic" (link here). Kodaly wrote for solo cello too - here's a great video from his solo sonata (Op. 8). There's also the Ligeti solo sonata (video of the first movement here). I haven't played any of these, just heard them/heard of them, so I'm not sure of the difficulty levels besides the fact that they are all relatively difficult. Happy cello-ing!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm on the hunt for some new unnacompanied cello pieces, as the Bach suites, whilst fun, are getting a bit tired now!

*Blasphemer!!!!*

Kaija Saariaho- Sept Papillons for solo cello
Philip Glass - Songs & Poems for Solo Cello

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4111663688_b044612983_o.jpg

I second the Kodaly recommendation. Still nothing rivals the Bach. It almost seems as if no one dared after Bach... and with good reason.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Boccherini wrote some very nice cello sonatas. The man himself was a celllist.


----------



## Lukecash12

Il Seraglio said:


> Boccherini wrote some very nice cello sonatas. The man himself was a celllist.


Fantastic, to say the least.

I realize this isn't necessarily a solo cello performance, but I thought you'd get a kick out of this for sure:


----------



## itchyrain

I was so ready to say that Granados only truly works on the guitar... Now i stand well and truly corrected 

I'd love to try that "Julie-O" piece, that's just amazing! I can't seem to find the sheet music for it anywhere, does anyone know where would be a good place to look?


----------



## Taneyev

Mieczyslaw Vainberg had several solo cello sonatas.
Ysaye wrote one huge sonata.
Khatchaturian had a sonata-fantasia for solo cello
But after Bach, the greatest and most important work for solo cello is the Kodaly's sonata.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mieczyslaw Vainberg had several solo cello sonatas...

I'll need to look for these. I've just come across him recently I quite like what I have heard so far.


----------



## symphonicrevolution

itchyrain said:


> I'd love to try that "Julie-O" piece, that's just amazing! I can't seem to find the sheet music for it anywhere, does anyone know where would be a good place to look?


I know, isn't it cool? I'd love to try it too, but my current teacher does not seem to be very receptive to repertoire he isn't familiar with already. Here's a link to a possible source for the sheet music, along with another piece which I'm not as familiar with.


----------



## Beethovensheadphone

One of the first ever pieces written for solo cello was composed by an italian composer named Domenico Gabrielli (15 April 1651 or 19 October 1659 - 10 July 1690). the pieces, which in total came to 7, went by the name of "Ricercar".

I've read in a book, The cello suites by Eric Siblin, that one of J.S.Bach cello suites had some resemblance with one of Gabrielli's Ricercar...

here's what it sounds like:


----------



## thatperson

Theres Kodaly solo sonata, Ligeti solo sonata, the britten suites, crumb solo sonata, cassado suite, and the hindemith sonata

best wishes on finding a good piece


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Not forgetting_ Berio's Sequenza XIV_


----------



## Taneyev

Boris Tishchenko had an unpleasant solo cello sonata. And Khatschaturian, a difficult Sonata-Fantasia for solo cello.


----------



## eliza

*Reply*

Nice

__________------


----------



## cellobabe

Malcolm Arnold wrote a good Fantasy for solo cello


----------



## Signore

You have this one: 




It's a very nice piece, and it has a singing part (for men it's wristle part). Very very interesting


----------



## Head_case

I loved that piece. Just beautiful ~ hauntingly beautiful.

Except for about 2 1/2 minutes in - when the vocalist starts - it sounded like someone was telling her: "Ssssshhh!!!"

The vocal part did ruin it for me, although I guess it was supposed to transform the solo cello part, in effect, it didn't add anything other than detract from the solo cello part for me. There are alternative versions of it (below):










This album covers the popular Ligeti, Hindemith, Crumb, solo cello sonata as well as a very compelling version of the Sollima and Vasks.

Solo cello afficienados should also be aware of Georg Mertens wonderful work:

http://www.georgcello.com/










and of course, the epic 'L'Homme arme' by Zeutens - possibly the best Scandinavian collection of solo cello music works I've heard:










If you're after the Henze, Ibert, Reimann, Kirchner solo cello works, then this is the CD to get:










Some stunning playing, but not as well recorded as others. The Krenek and Dallapiccola works I haven't heard anywhere else - I'm really liking some of the unusual works in this one.

For an eclectic mix of American and European work, look no further than Mikolaj Patosz' 'Cellovator' album:










This is the only version which I've ever heard Pawel Szymanski's lovely solo violin work for M.C.E. transcribed so beautifully for cello; it has the Xenakis, Dillon, Carter solo cello works as well as the Dutilleux and Lutoslawski (am I the only person to find him disinteresting in most things?).

And finally, don't forget the Yoyo Ma 'Solo' album which is very competent and beautifully played, but perhaps not playing the most beautiful kind of modern music around; some of the works by Bright Sheng and Mark O'Connor really make me wonder as to how they made the cut. The Tcherpnin (sp?) and Wilde works are of some interest, but ultimately, it's the Kodaly solo cello sonata which Yo Yo Ma plays so beautifully.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper

I know that Mark O'Connor and Yoyo Ma are friends.

Surprised no one has mentioned Sculthorpe's _Requiem for Cello Alone_. It's quite kooky.
-PPP


----------



## Sonata

No suggestions here, I just wanted to say that I recently discovered Einaudi and I am really enjoying his music!


----------



## Argus

The ultimate solo cello piece.

La Monte Young's Just Charles and Cello in the Romantic Chord











The full piece is about 2 hours long and is split up into 12 videos on Youtube. It is well worth a full listen through. Guaranteed to get you trippin' balls. :trp:


----------



## juliacaroline

*Andrea Ferrante*

Try Andrea Ferrante's "Deja Vu"

http://www.free-scores.com/download-sheet-music.php?pdf=28770

and "Narrow Sequence"

http://www.free-scores.com/download-sheet-music.php?pdf=23596

They are both easy to play, but beautiful on the cello---think the style of Bach Suite 1 Prelude, only with a more modern sound.

Enjoy!


----------



## science

I'd like to vouch for the Boccherini, mentioned earlier. 

Anner Bylsma has a disk on DHM called "The violoncello in the 17th century" that has some interesting obscure stuff, all of it for solo cello or cello with harpsichord.


----------



## norman bates

there's also the requiem of peter sculthorpe


----------



## Vaneyes

If it's time for the OP to Bach-refresh, I'll suggest this.


----------



## ElgarEightyFive

I once played Walter Koch's Kline Suite, it's only grade 5 but it's still a good piece.
(sorry, can't find any video links)


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Have we mentioned Xenakis's _Nomos alpha_ - _very _entertaining


----------



## Sid James

This is a bit necro - the OP was in 2009 - but anyway -

I'd second the *Xenakis* mentioned^ above, a very imaginative piece, the cello often is made to sound like a whole orchestra of cellos (& it's a purely acoustic work, no electronics involved). Also the *Sculthorpe* _Requiem_ and *Cassado* _Sonata_ - I've had the luck to hear these works live, they are great, in some ways bringing to life the music and landscape of these composer's lands - Australia & Spain respectively.

*Penderecki* has written a lot for the cello in many settings, incl. a _Divertimento for solo cello_.

*Elliott Carter *has written a series of works for solo cello (I don't remember how many) called _Figments_.

I've been listening to THIS album recently, which includes the Italian composer *Scelsi's* pieces for solo cello called _Trilogia_. The harmonics are kind of in the middle range, not many extremes, and there's interesting use of rhythm and repetition and also some improvisation...


----------



## Comus

__
https://soundcloud.com/benjaminbourlier1%2Fthree-lyric-fragments

Three Lyrics Fragments for solo cello by Benjamin Bourlier.


----------



## hawk

Well this is not quite solo cello but Great none the less.....:tiphat:


----------



## kv466

^^ 

Now that's what I call a neck! That may be fatter than my 6-string thingamajingy.


----------



## Guest

Ignore...read the next one! Grrr...I hate not being able to delete a post! (I thought this one didn't go through.)


----------



## Guest

Don't forget Suites by Max Reger and Ernest Bloch. Aren't Boccherini's Sonatas accompanied? At least all the ones I've heard have harpsichord or piano accompaniment.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seems that no thread's complete without mention of our old mucker Schnittke - one of his later chamber works was an Improvisation for Solo Cello (c. 10m).

Jacques Ibert also wrote a short work for solo cello entitled Ghirlarzana.


----------



## Lenfer

Just found this thread after months on the forum. *duh* 

Love it thanks!


----------



## Lenfer

LordBlackudder said:


>


Can anyone message me or leave a message on my profile as to where I might be able to buy this CD? =]

Thanks


----------



## Abstract Landscape

6 years later...
I'm glad to find this list. Anner Bylsma Das Violoncello Im 17. Jahrhundert, which someone mentioned earlier in this list, like back in 2011, is one of my all time favorites. 
It's a bit off the main topic, but music for 2 viola de gambas, I recently found and really enjoy Johannes Schenck Nymphs of the Rhine. vol 1 and 2. I prefer vol 1. link


----------



## elgar's ghost

I assume the poster who started this thread was here one day and gone the next but if anyone's interested I'd also like to suggest the three cello suites of Max Reger - very Bachian even though they were composed in 1915.


----------



## philoctetes

Good cello seems to be a thread running through Shostakovich Schnittke and Vainberg... perhaps originating from their respect for Bach...


----------

